# IF Crown Jewel



## scooby (May 10, 2004)

My new ride reviewed here 

Thanks to everyone for helping me spec out the components. I am especially happy with the Campy stuff.

-scooby


https://www.speedgoat.com/images/gallery/040918.jpg 

https://www.speedgoat.com/images/gallery/040918-detail.jpg


----------



## IndyFab (Oct 25, 2004)

*Drool...*

Very nice. Very nice indeed.

Enjoy!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Excellent!*

I have a steel Deluxe (mtb) and really want to match it with it's roadie brother. Have you posted pics of it on IFRider.com? If you don't know, that's a "club" for IF owners. What does it look like? Is it TI or steel?

Bob


----------

